# Can I run a 1x9 drivetrain with a 1x11/12 Crankset?



## flying.finn (Feb 22, 2021)

I saw this crankset online and it is called the Sram SX Eagle but it says: Compatible with 11/12 speeds. Why does it say this and can I run it with a 1x9 drivetrain?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

flying.finn said:


> I saw this crankset online and it is called the Sram SX Eagle but it says: Compatible with 11/12 speeds. Why does it say this and can I run it with a 1x9 drivetrain?


it's talking about the chainring. you can take it off and put a 9 spd chainring on there from amazon or something


----------



## flying.finn (Feb 22, 2021)

diamondback1x9 said:


> it's talking about the chainring. you can take it off and put a 9 spd chainring on there from amazon or something


But can I still use the chaining for 9 speed or what? What are the differences between chainrings for different spds?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

this might help:








Eagle XX1 ring with 9 speed chain


I got a new crank that uses the sram eagle XX1 direct mounting pattern and have an new eagle xx1 12 speed chainring that I have as a spare for my geared bike. On the bike currently, the chainring is a raceface NW chainring and sram 9 speed chain. Sram always states that a 12 speed chain must...




www.mtbr.com




i think it might be something to do with the fact that a 12 spd chain is a lot narrower than a 9 spd one, which leads to compatibility issues, but i am not really sure


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a guess, but I think it would probably work fine. My thought is the reason why it's specifies is because it would have to have a wide / narrow chainring that accommodates the 11/12 speed chain. Putting a wider chain, the 9-speed, in the system would negate some of the security of the chainring teeth. If that's the case, I wouldn't think it would be a big problem.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The other question you need to ask yourself is what bottom bracket you're using and if it's compatible with that crankset. Otherwise, you'll end up buying that, too.


----------



## atothez2 (Nov 4, 2020)

You will be fine, you probably don’t even need to change the chain ring. But if you do change the chain ring try to grab one that is narrow-wide.


----------



## flying.finn (Feb 22, 2021)

Okay thanks for the responses


----------



## flying.finn (Feb 22, 2021)

.


----------

